# Do You Ever Suffer From CLW?  (Computer Laptop Withdrawal)



## Lon (Jul 27, 2017)

Even though I had my I Phone with me on my recent hospital stay I found that not having access to my laptop or computer explained my trembling fingers. watering eyes, frequent urination and excessive flatulation. This was explained to me in hospital by a very competent physician.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 31, 2017)

Lon said:


> Even though I had my I Phone with me on my recent hospital stay I found that not having access to my laptop or computer explained my trembling fingers. watering eyes, frequent urination and excessive flatulation. This was explained to me in hospital by a very competent physician.



Those _are_ the reasons that they didn't want you to have your computer stuff.....layful:


----------



## Manatee (Aug 19, 2017)

I have never owned a laptop or cell phone.  Our desktops, his and hers do not move.  If we go somewhere we do with out.  Not yet been a problem.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 20, 2017)

I only have a desktop and have never in a situation where I need anything else.  Even hospital stays don't bother me.  If I can't do without a computer for a few days then I have other problems I need to work on.  That's one thing I would hate to be addicted to.


----------



## merlin (Aug 20, 2017)

I have several desktops but only use one at a time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I also have three laptops two tablets and a couple of smartphones, and a large laptop in Russia where I spend 6 months of the year, but I don't really miss them when I am without...... I am sort of addicted to gadgets in general though.... I have never been in hospital yet, so not sure how I would feel there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......though there are plenty of gadgets in hospital I guess


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 20, 2017)

I have two desktops that I haven't turned on in years.  Also have an iPad Air 2 which is what I use constantly.  I also have an iPhone 7 and will use that as a tiny iPad if I'm out and about.  Not easy but doable.  I'm always connected, lol.  Except when I sleep.
i just upgraded to the iPhone 7 a few weeks ago because the battery in the 6 was draining way too quickly.  I was eligible for an upgrade anyway but I'm not finding anything too exciting about the 7.

These devices are my window to the world and I feel as if I have tunnel vision when I'm without one of them.  I would say I'm addicted.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 20, 2017)

Lon said:


> Even though I had my I Phone with me on my recent hospital stay I found that not having access to my laptop or computer explained my trembling fingers. watering eyes, frequent urination and excessive flatulation. This was explained to me in hospital by a very competent physician.



:lol: For my last stay in hospital, shoulder replacement, my laptop was too heavy for me to handle with just one hand so I left it at home. For the knee and hip replacements I took it with me.

I definitely suffered from CLW and even thought about buying a tablet so that I could stay on line. 

I survived the crisis but was glad to come home and catch up with my forum pals.


----------



## jujube (Aug 20, 2017)

Yep...guilty as charged.


----------



## Iam (Aug 20, 2017)

Lon said:


> Even though I had my I Phone with me on my recent hospital stay I found that not having access to my laptop or computer explained my trembling fingers. watering eyes, frequent urination and excessive flatulation. This was explained to me in hospital by a very competent physician.


Oh yes!!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 20, 2017)

I have my desk top PC and my cell phone.  This is all I need to be connected to the outside world.

Family & friends  know how to reach me and  me to them.  If anything  really,  REALLY  big happens,

I'll get it  firsthand.


----------

